# New (2008) R3 SL Frameset



## Rick from Lafayette (Oct 1, 2008)

I just ordered a new 2008 R3 SL frameset for $3,100. I also ordered the 3T Team Ergosum bars and ARX stem. Will be setting it up w/ the SRAM Red gruppo from my existing bike. My Ksyrium Elites will have to do for now. 

Is this a fair price for the frame? I ordered it from Excel. I've had good experiences with them in the past.


----------



## kyler2001 (Sep 8, 2005)

Rick from Lafayette said:


> I just ordered a new 2008 R3 SL frameset for $3,100. I also ordered the 3T Team Ergosum bars and ARX stem. Will be setting it up w/ the SRAM Red gruppo from my existing bike. My Ksyrium Elites will have to do for now.
> 
> Is this a fair price for the frame? I ordered it from Excel. I've had good experiences with them in the past.


$3,100 is about as good as your going to get, from a reputable, Cervelo approved, online dealer that is. I've had excellent experience with Excel as well. They changed out my Wolf SL recall fork on my R3 for the new 3T and had it back to me in very little time (already cut to my specifications). Enjoy...and post some pics when it's finished!


----------



## miteemike3 (Jun 1, 2007)

Rick from Lafayette said:


> I just ordered a new 2008 R3 SL frameset for $3,100. I also ordered the 3T Team Ergosum bars and ARX stem. Will be setting it up w/ the SRAM Red gruppo from my existing bike. My Ksyrium Elites will have to do for now.
> 
> Is this a fair price for the frame? I ordered it from Excel. I've had good experiences with them in the past.


Yep I'd say that's about the cheapest I've seen on that frameset from a Cervelo dealer. You could get it cheaper from a 3rd party or ebay but don't get a factory warranty and when it comes to carbon, it's always nice to know it's new and hasn't been abused or tampered with. Excel also got me a smoking deal on the non SL R3 and I love it.


----------

